# Charles Christopher



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone read the comic, _The Abominable Charles Christopher_? It's one of the best I've ever read. I mean, look at this. This is adorable.

I am now an official fan. Plus, it has a story!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2009)

Whoa, talent.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, the story and beautifully drawn scenes are an unexpected breath of fresh air in the comic kingdom. Plus the humor, of course.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I'm hooked.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

I think you can tell I'm an addict now. =3


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I think you can tell I'm an addict now. =3



yeah, i'm definitely a fan of the comic now, too. when i read the part that's in your avatar, i was like, "oh, goodness, no!"


----------

